# Cherry Shrimps/Crystal Shrimps



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

Hi guys, I live in Mississauga n I been looking around GTA for cherry shrimps etc but I never seen them. What I see in BA/Miss is the common one, I assume its for feeding. However, I notice in the BCaquaria site alot of interest in shrimps n many are breeding them. The cost of crystal is expensive compared to cherry shrimps. I been to Managerie but did not see any shrimps either.

However, now I am in Singapore, I understand the CRS is about CA$10 each and I am thinking of picking up some n bring as carry on if I can find the shop that deals with it.

For those who are interested to import within Canada, suggest they check out the BC aquaria site for shrimp breeders.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

You are in singapore now as i write this?? i'm sureyou can find some good shops... if otherwise you can wait until the weekend.. you can probably come with us on our weekly LFS tour.. done by a few friends and me..


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

Hi ranmasatome, nice to know you do have a LFS tour amount hobbist. I will be in Singapore till end June and two weeks in Vancouver before returning back to Mississauga. Thanks for the offer will check with u again about future visits to LFS.


----------



## kwonger81 (Mar 29, 2006)

*big shipment of cherry shrimp coming to Menagerie*

I was at Menagerie last night (picked up 5 cool bumble bee shrimp) and Harold told me that they will be getting a big shipment of cherry shrimp on Friday (250!). Just to give a heads up to all you shrimp lovers!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Rodeo, I am just wondering how do you plan to get the shrimps back from Singapore? Too back you're spending 2 weeks in Vancouver. I would love to get me hands on some cyrstal shrimps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

Hi Zebrapl30, my daughter lives in Vancouver and I intend to set up a couple tanks in her place for her. I have not decided whether I will get the shrimps in Singapore since a guy in Vancouver has offer me for about the same price. Considering travelling time n my two weeks stay in Vancouver, it will be better to pick it up in BC. I suppose you are interested to get some, email me at [email protected] , there is alot time since I will in BC end June


----------

